# Keto meals ideas.



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Gonna go on keto soon and need some ideas for meals.

Please post your keto meals.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

egg and steak mince omelette's


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Keto is so simples!

If you can't make decent meals out of the following, then you need some imagination:

Cheese

Beef

Eggs

Fish

Poultry

Nuts

Cream

Olive Oil

Coconut Oil

Nut Oils

A few herbs and spices, and a little veg.

Simples!

You can even eat out and choose the mixed grill, but leave the chips, onion rings, and sausages out.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Joe ain't coconut oil is pure sat fat .. i think is 95% .. what's the good use of it ?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> Joe ain't coconut oil is pure sat fat .. i think is 95% .. what's the good use of it ?


Yes it is mostly saturated fat. However, the majority of the fats are Medium Chain Triglycerides. MCT's are unique in that the body doesn't utilise them in the same way as other fats. MCT's go directly to the liver where they are manufactured directly into ketones, regardless of the other macro content of the diet. Also coconut oil increases thyroid function. It is antimicrobial and antiviral. It increases immune function. It is very thermogenic. The list goes on.

I recommend that you google and/or youtube 'coconut oil benefits'


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks mate.. i have looked into it before .. when i was doing my keto mate.. i just used other type of oil fish oil olive oil .. i know its' the only natural sat fat

thanks mate i'll def look more into it tho


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Mika look for homemade burger recipes. I use grated onion with some chilli occasionally. Make tonnes and freeze.

Have with helpings of salad and sour cream.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Joe what's your opinion on coconut milk? It says it's 3g carbs per 100g, could it be used to make a keto curry or something?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

glass? id rather eat glass then do a keto lol i love cabs


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> glass? id rather eat glass then do a keto lol i love cabs


LOLLLLLLLLL your nuts .. your the guy who eats 800g carb a day lol i know you ..

how the fook you stay lean ? :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sizar said:


> LOLLLLLLLLL your nuts .. your the guy who eats 800g carb a day lol i know you ..
> 
> how the fook you stay lean ? :confused1:


 D.N.P all year round! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tbh for me if i stop carbs 1-2 meals b4 bed i stay lean ish.....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> tbh for me if i stop carbs 1-2 meals b4 bed i stay lean ish.....


your freaking lucky .. how lean .. ? i seen a pic of you full abs in the show is that the condition your at all time ? if so you u must be genetic freak lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Cubed chukkin breast

Half green pepper

Ginger and or garlic

handful of roughly hacked up mushrooms

stir-fry

Add your favourite Chinese spices.

Wrap in one whole wheat tortilla if it's within your daily allowance.

Serve with fried green cabbage (seaweed..) or salad


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sizar said:


> your freaking lucky .. how lean .. ?* i seen a pic of you full abs in the show* is that the condition your at all time ? if so you u must be genetic freak lol


?????


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Check out the low carb recipes section, there's a low carb sponge cake recipe there that is pretty darn good with a bit of double cream


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> ?????


standing in the gym mate with no top on .. i think it was in journal ... i can't remember


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Boil a ton of eggs, Cook a ton of chicken (various ways).

I just ate them on the keto but i missed my cookies


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sizar said:


> standing in the gym mate with no top on .. i think it was in journal ... i can't remember


oh yea its in my profile too im allways about that lean but water goes up and down on diff cycles eg deca instead of tren, slin or no slin etc get bloated bad but when gear changes so will the body composition but allways fairly lean


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Boil a ton of eggs, Cook a ton of chicken (various ways).
> 
> I just ate them on the keto but i missed my cookies


then eat cookies and get heavy! yea baby!


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

sizar said:


> thanks mate.. i have looked into it before .. when i was doing my keto mate.. i just used other type of oil fish oil olive oil .. i know its' the only natural sat fat
> 
> thanks mate i'll def look more into it tho


There are plenty of natural sat fats in things like meat.......


----------

